# Amalfi Coast Jobs



## Cesca_Verch (9 mo ago)

Hello everyone! My name is Francesca and I’m a student travelling Europe this year. I am hoping to find some work on the Amalfi coast this summer season (I have experience in the hospitality industry and am also a qualified engineer). I have an Italian passport so visas are not an issue. Does anyone have recommendations as to how I can go about getting a job?


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

If you have Italian as a language, Id write direct to hotels/restaurants and see if they want bilingual staff over the summer.


----------

